# Tortoise celluloid binding were to get in Canada



## duh Padma (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi, anybody now were to purchase _tortoise celluloid binding in Canada.
_
Ya Stu Mack has it but it is classed ashazardous material and _shipping costs are quite prohibitive.


blessings
duh Padma
_


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.amwoodinc.com/pricelistpurflings.aspx


----------

